# TDU 2 startet nicht über Steam



## mcfly0815 (29. Juni 2011)

*TDU 2 startet nicht über Steam*

Habe mir TDU2 über Steam gekauft - so weit, so gut

Allerdings bekomme ich bei Start im die Box mit folgendem Inhalt:

"Test Drive Unlimited 2 ist durch Steam gestartet werden"

Habe ich was übersehen (Firewall ist alles ok) - ist das Problem bereits bekannt und eine Lösung in Sicht???


Bitte helft mir


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2011)

Also, da erscheint das Fenster, und sonst nix? Keine Fehlermeldung? Und das  Fenster bleibt einfach offen? 

Ich würd da mal als erstes schauen, ob Du schon für alles neueste Treiber hast. Was für Hardware hast Du denn?


----------



## mcfly0815 (30. Juni 2011)

Diese Meldung ist die Fehlermeldung - habs auch schon im Steam-Forum versucht aber ohne Erfolg. Die Meldung kann ich nur mit OK wegclicken - sonst nichts


Alle Treiber sind up to date

Habe ein Win7/32 mit GeForce 8800 GT und einem Pentium E6750 (2 Gig RAM) - auch eine Neuinstallation blieb ergebnislos


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2011)

Also, da steht wortwörtlich "Test Drive Unlimited 2 ist durch Steam gestartet werden", oder stand da "kann NICHT gestartet werden" oder so?

Steam ist aber online, wenn Du es starten willst? Andere Steamspiele gehen?


----------



## Eiswolfi (1. Juli 2011)

Einmal Steam restarten hat bei mir auch geholfen


----------



## Sandor88 (2. Juli 2011)

Bei mir ist folgendes Problem aufgetreten, weswegen ich auch im Kontrakt mit dem Support stehe. Bei aktivierung des Spiels mit dem mitgelieferten Cd-Key kommt jedes mal die Fehlermeldung das der Code ungültig ist. Nicht einmal die manuelle Aktivierung funktioniert, hier kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Also für alle die das gleiche Problem haben, laut Steam ist das Problem bekannt und es wird bereits ab einem Update gearbeitet. Ich persönlich finde allerdings das Steam mit einer Entschädigung aufwarten sollte, da sich das schon 2 Tage hinzieht. Naja falls jemand noch eine andere Lösung weiß außer auf den Support zu warten. Dann möge er sich bitte melden.

Lg 

Sandor


----------



## Sandor88 (2. Juli 2011)

Ok, ich kann euch mitteilen das das Problem über Nacht gelößt wurde. Zumindest bei mir, da der Support mich eigentlich auf den Steam News-Ticker verwiesen hatte. Dort ist allerdings noch nichts zu erkennen.


----------

